

Gov Most Certainly Seized Gox’s Coins - Andrew_Quentin
http://pastebin.com/E8iU1kbK
The interesting part starts at: But Numbers Don’t Lie
======
teovall
One big assumption that this document makes is that MtGox wouldn't refill the
hot wallet until it was empty. Why would they do that?

I think MtGox was pretty incompetent, but I don't think they were so
incompetent that they didn't know enough to refill the hot wallet when it was
getting low so that it didn't get completely empty.

